# a ramp instead of a curb ramp



## Rick18071 (Jun 8, 2018)

I can't find a requirement for a curb ramp instead of a ramp at a curb. Having a discussion with a contractor who wants to put in a ramp from a sidewalk to a street rather than a curb ramp. There is a curb where this is going. The ramp will be 60' wide parallel to a driveway that will be level with the sidewalk at one end but the driveway slopes so on the other end of the 60' wide ramp the driveway is 5" lower than the sidewalk. They don't want to flare this one side of the ramp (there is no sidewalk only grass at this side of the ramp) or install detectable warnings which are only required for curb ramps.

Is there a requirement for accessible routes at a curb to install a "curb ramp" or can it just be a "ramp"?

Using ICC/ANSI A 117.1-2003


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2018)

How far is the sidewalk to the street?


curb ramp without flares


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2018)

I do not believe ANSI requires the detectable warnings for curb ramps......A curb ramp is a ramp without handrails basically....


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 8, 2018)

ADA requirements "trump" ANSI (smiling)


----------



## steveray (Jun 8, 2018)

OP states ANSI, I answer ANSI...


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 8, 2018)

The courts answer to a higher power, ADA.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2018)

If built in PRoW may need to comply with Federal Highway Administration which requires them.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 11, 2018)

ICC/ANSI A 117.1-2003 section 406.13 does require detectable warnings on curb ramps but if you have one of these but the slope is 1:20 or less it is not a ramp so are detectable warnings not required? I don't inspect to ADA.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jun 11, 2018)

ICC/ANSI A 117.1-2003 section 406.13 does not _*require*_ detectable warnings, it provides the requirement for "Where detectable warnings are _*provided*_ on curb ramps." Here, our Department of Transportation requires them on most public sidewalks. Private curb ramps would not require them per Section 406 of the 2010 Georgia Accessibility Code, which is, basically, the 2010 ADASAD. Your local codes may differ. I agree that a slope of 1:20 or less is not a ramp per the definition of a ramp.   GPE


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 12, 2018)

I see you are right:"where detectable warnings are provided....". Well they have details of the detectable warnings on the plans so they need them anyway but not sure where because the plans don't detail the locations of the detectable warnings and the elevations of the sidewalks and driveways/parking lots don't always work out per plans in this large project. I'll just have to make them install them where there is a slope more than 1:20 on a sidewalk at a driveway/parking lot. There are no public streets on this site.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes but, aren't there public sidewalks adjacent to the site, with curb ramps; with TD's or not?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 13, 2018)

No public sidewalks here. This was a corn field turning to an industrial area. Old public country road out in front being improved but no sidewalks along it.


----------

